# Sunshade for helmet



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello Buzzards, 

I am headed down the Salt in late March and I have a healthy appreciation for both helmets and sun protection I am looking for suggestions for sun protection/visors that I can put over my Pro-tec helmet. It looks like there are a fair amount of neoprene hard hat options on the Amazon but I am wondering if anyone had experience with these? 

Thanks in advance! 

-Pete 

https://www.amazon.com/Brahma-Brims-Accessory-American-Dream/dp/B01EBBL9N0/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp?keywords=Da%2Bbrim&pd_rd_i=B00S3YFD8E&pd_rd_r=9d16bbe7-2f42-4ace-b098-a03e2dc8a8bf&pd_rd_w=8BEw2&pd_rd_wg=UvngC&pf_rd_p=5c5ea0d7-2437-4d8a-88a7-ea6f32aeac11&pf_rd_r=WRG88NHZRE1CCTSE8KA8&qid=1551933813&s=gateway&th=1


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

The one you linked actually looks pretty cool, no experience with them though. Salamander still makes theirs and it works well:

https://salamanderpaddlegear.com/catalog/ww-kayak/visors-and-hats

My buddy wears a hat under his helmet to get sun protection.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

kayakfreakus said:


> The one you linked actually looks pretty cool, no experience with them though. Salamander still makes theirs and it works well:
> 
> https://salamanderpaddlegear.com/catalog/ww-kayak/visors-and-hats
> 
> My buddy wears a hat under his helmet to get sun protection.



Old school cool. Bonus points for wearing it on a ProTec


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

The Salamander visor with velcro works well for me.


----------



## kayakerjim (May 2, 2018)

I wear a soft hat under my helmet, also. That way I can wear it for hikes and around camp.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

kayakerjim said:


> I wear a soft hat under my helmet, also. That way I can wear it for hikes and around camp.



^^ Thats what I do too. Sometimes the little button on the top of the cap causes me headaches but just remove it and you have dual purpose...


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

*70%*

Since I am 70% ginger I am looking for options that cover the back of my neck so I don't look like a redhead that was just in a Jiu Jitsu grappling match.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had an old purple (original Team Snorkie) Protech with the Salamander visor for over 20 years.I have other helmets that are better ,WRSI,more expensive,but still wear this one when it is sunny .I hate sunglasses on the river getting fogged up or lost if you flip playing.The Protech helmet also has some advantages for traveling,it's cheap and more flexible than other helmets and you can stuff things inside it easier,( volume with less strapage),and is tough enough to survive beatdowns in the river and abusive baggage handlers at the airport,visor has never even come off the velcro.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

MountainmanPete said:


> Since I am 70% ginger I am looking for options that cover the back of my neck so I don't look like a redhead that was just in a Jiu Jitsu grappling match.


Two visors, one front and one back (twice the old school cool), or go full on sahara under the helmet:

https://www.rei.com/rei-garage/product/133832/chaos-summit-sahara-cap


----------

